# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Zenith

## pariklaki

Καλημέρα, το ZENITH λόγω κακών καιρικών συνθηκών στη Σαντορίνη, άλλαξε το πρόγραμμα του και προσέγγισε σήμερα την Ρόδο,θα αναχωρήσει το βράδυ στις 2100 για Μύκονο, αργότερα θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες.

----------


## pariklaki

Οι φωτό που σας υποσχέθηκα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλη μία για τον φίλο μου τον mastrokosta, Σάββατο στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.

zenithrodos.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το Zenith της Celebrity .
Ξέρει κανείς αν πουλήθηκε η νοικιάστηκε ?

----------


## CAPTMICHALIS

Καλησπερα ειμαι νεος στο forum και ναυτικος στο επαγγελμα. Το ZENITH δοθηκε στην pulmantour cruises θυγατρικη της RCCL και η celebrity πηρε τα 2 μικρα, AZAMARA JOURNEY και AZAMARA QUEST, και ετσι ιδρυσανε την AZAMARA CRUISES. Παντως η ουσια ειναι οτι ανηκουν στο ιδιο ομιλο εταιριων την RCCL.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καλησπερα ειμαι νεος στο forum και ναυτικος στο επαγγελμα. Το ZENITH δοθηκε στην pulmantour cruises θυγατρικη της RCCL και η celebrity πηρε τα 2 μικρα, AZAMARA JOURNEY και AZAMARA QUEST, και ετσι ιδρυσανε την AZAMARA CRUISES. Παντως η ουσια ειναι οτι ανηκουν στο ιδιο ομιλο εταιριων την RCCL.


Καλώς όρισες καταρχήν CAPTMICHALIS στην παρέα μας , και σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία .

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρώτα να ευχαριστήσω το γνωστά πλέον σε σας από χθες κόκκινο φανάρι που με πιάνει κάθε μέρα και μου δείνει την δυνατότητα να βγάζω έστω μία φωτογραφία!!! Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους οδηγούς που ήταν από πίσω μου για την κατανόηση έδειξαν και όταν άναξε το πράσινο άρχησαν να κόρναραν (πολύ άγχος ο κόσμος)...  :Very Happy:  Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους από το φόρουμ που καθημερινά μας προσφέρουν απίστευτές φωτογραφίες... Να είστε πάντα καλά και να συνεχίζεται έτσι, ο καθένας μας ότι μπορεί προσφέρει και έτσι βγαίνει αυτή η καταπληκτική δουλειά!!! 


zenith.jpg


Υ.Γ. Η πλώρη είναι του ΣΥΜΗ (πρώην ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ) και πίσω διακρίνεται το BS 2

----------


## scoufgian

κυριε ανταποκριτα απο τη Ροδο,τα σεβη μου για την ομορφο φωτο....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Το όμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο στον Πειραιά

----------


## sylver23

21 Σεπτέμβρη  το zenith εδεσε στον πειραια και απεπλευσε στις 22 το απογευμα αν δεν κανω λαθος
πανεμορφο

P9220815.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ωραία νυχτερινή λήψη φίλε sylver23. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Sylver μήπως δουλέυεις στην Υπηρεσία φάρων...??  :Razz:  :Razz:  Μέρα στο πράσινο, νύχτα στο κόκκινο.... γενικά στο λιμάνι πολύ είσαι τώρα τελευταία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## sylver23

με εσας που εμπλεξα τι να κανω.αρχισα τις τακτικες επισκεψεις στο πειραια.φυσικα φταιει και λιγο ο μανωλης που κουβαλαει και αυτος πολυ τρελλα.εγω για καφε κατεβαινω αλλα προς το παρων δεν μπορεσα να τον πιω παρα απο εναν αγχωμενο στο λιονταρι.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Ανοιχτα της Μυκονου με πορεια προς Πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18965

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ανοιχτα της Μυκονου με πορεια προς Πειραια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18965


Εξαιρετικη φωτο φιλε

----------


## sylver23

και μιας και ερχονταν προς πειραια ας δουμε και την χθεσινη του αφιξη(στο φαρο διακρινονται και αλλα μελη του ναυτιλια)

PA051524.jpg
PA051527.jpg
PA051531.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο πρώτος πρώτος μην πείτε ποιός είναι ε? Πολύ ωραίες Sylver23  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Λεο υποθετικα μιλαω αλλα ξεκιναει απο S??? :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

ο πρωτος ξεκιναει απο s και τελειωνει σε ler.kai ο δευτερος αρχιζει απο μαστρο και τελειωνει σε παναγος.πισω απο το φαρο ενας 3ος ειναι ψαρας.ενω αγνοειτε η θεση του 3ου μελους του ναυτιλια

----------


## heraklion

Τι ώρα έστασε χθές?
Και το τρίτο μέλος πρέπει να είναι πίσω από τον φάρο.

----------


## sylver23

το 3ο μελοςπαει προς τον κοκκινο.το zenith εφτασε στις 6.45.και πιο συγκεκριμενα στην τελευταια φωτο που 'ακουμπαει' τον κοκκινο η ωρα ληψης ειναι 6.43

----------


## mastropanagos

Μετα τις ωραιες φωτο του φιλου sylver (ο οποιος ειχε σκαρφαλωσει σε ενα ερειπιο :Razz: )..Ας ακολουθησουν και μερικες απο εμενα που βρισκομουν επανω στο φαρο..Αφιερωμενες στον Leo,stefanos p,speedkiller,sylver23 και manolis m...!!
untitled5 (Custom) (Custom) (Custom).jpg
untitled (Custom) (Custom) (Custom).jpg
DSC00044a (Custom).jpg
DSC00045a (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Εσείς και οι κασκαντέρ. Ωραίες φωτό. Μπράβο σας. ¶ξιοι.

----------


## Speedkiller

Εμ αφού με μαρτύρησαν να βάλω και γω καμια φώτο... :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19007

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19008

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19009

Γερακίσιο μάτι Ο Leo... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

καποιος δεν εβαλε...στεφ where are you???την τιμητικη του παντως ειχε το zenith.το αξιζει παντως καθως το θεωρω πανεμορφο

----------


## dimitris

Να το δουμε και στην Σαντορινη 16/5/08
DSC02388.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο σε όλους μας φθάσατε στο Zenith! Από το καταιγισμό ξεχωρίζω *αυτήν* και λέω μπράβο Γιάννη... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

*θελω να συμπληρωσω αλλη μια που μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα.
5/10/2008

*PA051523.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> *θελω να συμπληρωσω αλλη μια που μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα.*
> *5/10/2008*
> 
> PA051523.jpg


Αρέσει και σε άλλους ! :Wink:

----------


## SOLSTICE

To Zenith, για το 2010, θα είναι κάθε Δευτέρα στον Πειραιά. Πρώτη άφιξη στις 29/3 και τελευταία αναχώρηση στις 9/11!

----------


## mike_rodos

*Όπως ανάφερα και στο Δελτίο Ρόδου, σήμερα προσέγγισε στο λιμάνι μας το Zenith, είχαμε να το δούμε από το 2008, αφού πέρισυ της κρουαζιέρες για την pullmantur στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο της πραγματοποιούσε το Empress. Aφιερωμένη στον mastrokwsta.!* 

DSCN6109.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

Σημερινή άφιξη του Zenith στον Πειραιά! (ο καπνός προέρχεται από το Gemini)

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Όπως ανάφερα και στο Δελτίο Ρόδου, σήμερα προσέγγισε στο λιμάνι μας το Zenith, είχαμε να το δούμε από το 2008, αφού πέρισυ της κρουαζιέρες για την pullmantur στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο της πραγματοποιούσε το Empress. Aφιερωμένη στον mastrokwsta.!* 
> 
> DSCN6109.jpg


Α αν και το προτιμούσα με τα χρώματα τις Celebrity,είναι ένα όμορφο βαπόρι όπως εξίσου όμορφη είναι και η φωτο !!!ΝΑ σαι καλά !

----------


## despo

Οπως αναφέρεται στο Marinews, ετοιμάζονται κινητοποιήσεις τη Δευτέρα με την άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά, με κυρίαρχο αίτημα τη ναυτολόγηση και Ελλήνων, αφου η εταιρεία Pullmantur επιβιβάζει και επιβάτες με αφετηρία το λιμάνι του Πειραιά μεσω της νεας εταιρείας Five Continent Cruises, στην οποία σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες συμμετέχει και ο Ανδρέας Ποταμιάνος !

----------


## mike_rodos

*Xθεσινή αναχώρηση του ZENITH από την Ρόδο...* 

DSCN6446.jpg

----------


## Localip

το ZENITH σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
τα λόγια περιττά....

----------


## AegeanIslands

Επειδη μιλαμε για το _ΖΕΝΙΤΗ_ και επειδη βλεπουμε τα απονερα και των δυο προπ.,γινεται να μην Βλεπουμε ΑΥΤΟ το πλοιο με δεμενο ΡΚ (εστω κ αν ειναι υποχρεωτικα πληρωμενο!!!):-D

----------


## minoan

Ένταση μεταξύ ναυτεργατών και Ισπανών τουριστών που επιχείρησαν να επιβιβαστούν στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

Εκτέθηκε διεθνώς η Ελλάδα απόψε το απόγευμα, όταν περίπου 970 Ισπανοί τουρίστες εμποδίστηκαν από, περίπου 400 ναυτεργάτες να επιβιβαστούν στο υπό σημαία Μάλτας κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Ζενίθ» προκειμένου να συνεχίσουν την κρουαζιέρα τους για την Κροατία.

Τελικά μετά από διαπραγματεύσεις με τους ναυτεργάτες οι οποίοι δήλωσαν ότι περιφρουρούν την απεργία τους, οι Ισπανοί τουρίστες θα διανυκτερεύσουν σε ξενοδοχεία και θα φύγουν στις 06.00 αύριο το πρωϊ όταν και λήγει η απεργία που έχει κήρυξε η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία διαμαρτυρόμενη για την επικείμενη άρση του καμποτάζ στην κρουαζιέρα.

Πριν έρθουν σε συμφωνία, ναυτεργάτες και τουρίστες δημιουργήθηκε ένταση στο λιμάνι όταν κάποιοι Ισπανοί προσπάθησαν να σπάσουν τον κλοιό περιφρούρησης. Απειλήθηκε σύρραξη όμως με την παρέμβαση των ψυχραιμοτέρων αλλά και των αστυνομικών που ζούσαν πρωτόγνωρες σκηνές τα πνεύματα ηρέμησαν.
Το πλοίο είχε καταπλεύσει το πρωϊ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και έδεσε χωρίς προβλήματα.

Αν και είναι υπό κοινοτική σημαία και δεν τίθεται θέμα καμποτάζ, ναυτεργάτες είχαν εμποδίσει αρχικά στο προηγούμενο ταξίδι να συνεχίσει ομαλά την κρουαζιέρα του. 
Σήμερα, αρχικά, όλα κύλησαν όσο αφορά την αποβίβαση των τουριστών ομαλά. Για να καταλήξουμε στα αποψινά γεγονότα.


πηγή: marinews.gr & mediashipping.gr

----------


## minoan

Μετά την πολύωρη ταλαιπωρία που υπέστησαν οι επιβάτες του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Ζενίθ» στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία αποφάσισε να διακόψει τις κρουαζιέρες στην Ελλάδα.

Η απόφαση κοινοποιήθηκε στον Σύνδεσμο Ελληνικών Τουριστικών Επιχειρήσεων, ο οποίος αναφέρει ότι μετά από αυτή την εξέλιξη τουλάχιστον 400 εργαζόμενοι θα μείνουν στον δρόμο, ενώ οι απώλειες εσόδων υπολογίζονται στα 10 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.

Η πλοικτήτρια εταιρεία επικαλείται ως αιτία της διακοπής τον αποκλεισμό του Πειραιά από μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ και της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας τη Δευτέρα, που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να ταλαιπωρηθούν οι 970 τουρίστες του κρουαζιερόπλοιου. 

πηγη zougla.gr

υγ. και εις ανώτερα κύριοι κύριοι του ΠΑΜΕ και της ΠΝΟ

----------


## Rocinante

Απο εμενα ουδεν σχολιο....
Θα ηθελα ομως να δω αν η ειδηση θα παιχτει απο τα μεγαλα ΜΜΕ.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Είναι δυνατόοοοοοοοοονννννν......λόγοο κάποιον ανεγκέφαλων..οι οποίοι είναι στάνταρ υποκινούμενη να καταστρέφουν τον κλάδο της κρουαζιέρας???Ένα κλάδο που ανήκει στην τουριστική βιομηχανία της Ελλάδος κ είναι ο μαναδικός τρόπος στο να εξασφαλίζεει η χώρα τα έσοδά της κ βασίζεταιιι σε αυτόν το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της οικονομίας της??Μετά την αποχώρηση της AIDA Cruises απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου κ η μετακίνηση της προς Τουρκία,έχουμε την ολοκκληρωτική αποχώρηση του Zenith.......ΈΛΕΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΣΣΣ ρε παιδιάάάάάάάάά............Έλεοοοοοοοοοςςς....δηλαδ  ή τι κέρδισαν τωρα αυτοί οι κύριοιιιιιιιιι...ε?τι κέρδισαν....το μόνο που κατάφεραν είναι 1ον: Τρελή δυσφίμηση για την Ελλάδα κ όσον αφορά το κομμάτι της κρουαζιέρας,2ον χάθηκαν έσοδα 10.000.000 ευρώ κ έμειναν στο δρόμο 400 άνθρωποι χωρίς δουλιά.Είμαι πολύπεριέργος να μάθω την γνώμη των απολυμένων προς του συναδέλφους τους,που εξαιτίας τους έχασαν την δουλειά τους...κατα τα άλλα οι κύριοι διαδηλώνουν για τα εργατικά τους δικαιώματα!!!Ποια δικαιώματα κύριοιιιιιιιιιι......που εξαιτείας σας έμειναν στον δρόμο 400 άνθρωποι.....ποια δικαιώματας σας...ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΔΕΣ Ε ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΔΕΣ!!!Δεν σας αξίζει άλλη λεξη .....κ η λέξη ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΔΕΣ αθώα είναι μπροστά σε εσάς!

----------


## nippon

> Είναι δυνατόοοοοοοοοονννννν......λόγοο κάποιον ανεγκέφαλων..οι οποίοι είναι στάνταρ υποκινούμενη να καταστρέφουν τον κλάδο της κρουαζιέρας???Ένα κλάδο που ανήκει στην τουριστική βιομηχανία της Ελλάδος κ είναι ο μαναδικός τρόπος στο να εξασφαλίζεει η χώρα τα έσοδά της κ βασίζεταιιι σε αυτόν το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της οικονομίας της??Μετά την αποχώρηση της AIDA Cruises απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου κ η μετακίνηση της προς Τουρκία,έχουμε την ολοκκληρωτική αποχώρηση του Zenith.......ΈΛΕΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΣΣΣ ρε παιδιάάάάάάάάά............Έλεοοοοοοοοοςςς....δηλαδ  ή τι κέρδισαν τωρα αυτοί οι κύριοιιιιιιιιι...ε?τι κέρδισαν....το μόνο που κατάφεραν είναι 1ον: Τρελή δυσφίμηση για την Ελλάδα κ όσον αφορά το κομμάτι της κρουαζιέρας,2ον χάθηκαν έσοδα 10.000.000 ευρώ κ έμειναν στο δρόμο 400 άνθρωποι χωρίς δουλιά.Είμαι πολύπεριέργος να μάθω την γνώμη των απολυμένων προς του συναδέλφους τους,που εξαιτίας τους έχασαν την δουλειά τους...κατα τα άλλα οι κύριοι διαδηλώνουν για τα εργατικά τους δικαιώματα!!!Ποια δικαιώματα κύριοιιιιιιιιιι......που εξαιτείας σας έμειναν στον δρόμο 400 άνθρωποι.....ποια δικαιώματας σας...ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΔΕΣ Ε ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΔΕΣ!!!Δεν σας αξίζει άλλη λεξη .....κ η λέξη ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΔΕΣ αθώα είναι μπροστά σε εσάς!


Ειδες αγαπητε συντεκνε σε τι χωρα ζουμε?? Οι μισοι Ελληνες θελουν να την διαλυσουν για τα δικα τους δικαιωματα και οι αλλοι μισοι Ελληνες συμπεριλαμβανομενων μεταξυ εμου και εσενα την πληρωνουμε απλουστατα!! 
Μια χωρα σκετο ξεφραγκο αμπελι ειμαστε και δεν εχουμε παρα να σηκωθουμε και να φυγουμε απο δω και να ριξουμε μια μουντζα πισω μας. Για να μην παρεξηγηθω το λεω απο αγανακτηση επειδη εδω περα τιποτα δεν στρωνει, τιποτα δεν διορθωνεται, τιποτα δεν αλλαζει, τιποτα γεματο τιποτενιες υποσχεσεις. Εχω σιχαθει πλεον να λεγομαι οτι ειμαι Ελληνας!
Και ενα που ειναι off topic  ειναι ενα τρανο παραδειγμα του Ελληναρα! Σημερα στο Σκαι δειξαν το Σωματειο Σχολικων Τροχονομων Μακεδονιας Θρακης σε διαδηλωση στο συνταγμα γιατι απλουστατα ζητουσαν μονιμοποιηση!! 
Ειμαστε για τα ρεζιλικια!! Εδω καιγεται ο κοσμος και αυτοι κοιταν πας και μονιμοποιηθουν!!! Αχ ΑΘΑΝΝΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΖΕΡΗ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μα που ηταν η αστυνομια,τωρα που χρειαζοταν,να απομακρυνει ολους αυτους τους εργατοπατερες,ΔΗΘΕΝ ναυτεργατες,που ειχαν καταλαβει επι τοσες ωρες τον πειραια??γιατι δεν επενεβει για αλλη μια φορα κανεις κ καταφερε μια τοσο μικρη μειοψηφια να τιναξει τα παντα στον αερα??αφου καταφεραν να πεταξουν 400 συνανθρωπους τους στο δρομο θα πρεπει να αισθανονται πολυ υπερηφανοι!!ε ρε βρεγμενη σανιδα που τους χρειαζετε!!!!!!!

----------


## lostromos

> Ειδες αγαπητε συντεκνε σε τι χωρα ζουμε?? Οι μισοι Ελληνες θελουν να την διαλυσουν για τα δικα τους δικαιωματα και οι αλλοι μισοι Ελληνες συμπεριλαμβανομενων μεταξυ εμου και εσενα την πληρωνουμε απλουστατα!!


Και φίλε μου να ήταν οι μισοί, έ.. τοτε να πώ για να είναι άλλοι τόσοι, ίσως ok.
Αλλά ήταν 100, 200, 300? Αίσχος. 
Θυμηθείτε και τον ΟΛΠ (Cosco) τέλος του 2009, όπως και τον αποκλεισμό των δρόμων απ' τους αγρότες, αρχές του 2010.

----------


## Naias II

Μην μασάτε θα ξανάρθει στο Πειραιά :wink:

----------


## Leo

> Μην μασάτε θα ξανάρθει στο Πειραιά :wink:


Μακάρι να έρθει ξανά και ας ευχηθούμε να μην ξαναδούμε τα αίσχη της τελευταίας επίσκεψης.

----------


## Naias II

Οπωσδήποτε είναι ανώριμες ενέργειες ο αποκλεισμός,η καθυστέρηση και η όλη ταλαιπωρία που τράβηξαν πλήρωμα και επιβάτες, αλλά από την άλλη η Pullmantur στην πρώτη αναποδιά εκδίδει επίσημη ανακοίνωση ότι δεν θα ξαναέρθει;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Σιγά κυρία μου, μας φόβισες!

----------


## lostromos

Μα πού είδατε την ανακοίνωση? Εγώ δεν τη διάβασα πουθενά.

----------


## captain

_Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά έδεσε το πρωϊ το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Zenith χωρίς προβλήματα._ 

_Η αποβίβαση και επιβίβαση των τουριστών γίνεται ομαλά και έχουν αποφευχθεί τα προβλήματα της τελευταίας φοράς με τους συνδικαλιστές να εμποδίζουν την επιστροφή των επιβατών στο πλοίο._

_Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία σκοπεύει να συνεχίσει να προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά εάν πάρει διασφαλίσεις από την κυβέρνηση ότι δεν θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα που θα δυσκολεύουν τη απρόσκοπτη από-επιβίβαση των ταξιδιωτών._

_Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η ναυλώτρια εταιρεία έχει ζητήσει διαβεβαιώσεις από την ελληνική πλευρά για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών της. Τα ισπανικά κανάλια έπαιζαν πρώτη είδηση τον αποκλεισμό των επιβατών, οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων ήταν Ισπανοί._ 

_Συνολικά, μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο ήταν προγραμματισμένες άλλες 29 προσεγγίσεις._ 

Πηγή: http://www.protothema.gr/economy/article/?aid=67471

----------


## SOLSTICE

Από το zougla.gr:
*Ετοιμάζονται για μπλόκο κατά του «ΖΕΝΙΤΗ» στη  Ρόδο*

                      Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Παρασκευή, 7 Μαΐου 2010, 18:04         

                      Τη λήψη αυστηρών μέτρων ασφαλείας από την Αστυνομία και το  Λιμεναρχείο Ρόδου για την αποφυγή επεισοδίων κατά τον κατάπλου και την  παραμονή του κρουαζιερόπλοιου «ΖΕΝΙΤΗ» στη Ρόδο στις 19 Μαΐου, ζήτησε ο  προϊστάμενος της Εισαγγελίας Πλημμελειοδικών Ρόδου, Κωνσταντίνος  Μπούτσικος.

Αφορμή για την εισαγγελική εντολή αποτέλεσαν αναφορές από διάφορες  ομάδες επαγγελματιών (οδηγοί ταξί, έμποροι, εστιάτορες κ.ά.) σχετικά με  πληροφορίες που έχουν δημοσιοποιηθεί για άφιξη ομάδας συνδικαλιστών από  άλλες περιοχές της χώρας, οι οποίοι προτίθεται να εμποδίσουν τον  κατάπλου του κρουαζιερόπλοιου στο νησί. 

Όπως αναφέρεται στο έγγραφο, το μπλόκο του κατάπλου του πλοίου «είναι  αξιόποινη πράξη η οποία τιμωρείται από το νόμο πέραν των δυσμενών  καταστάσεων που δημιουργεί εις βάρος της κοινωνίας της Ρόδου σε μια  κρίσιμη και δύσκολη οικονομική συγκυρία».

----------


## mike_rodos

> *Ετοιμάζονται για μπλόκο κατά του «ΖΕΝΙΤΗ» στη  Ρόδο*


Kαι η απάντηση της Ρόδου....

----------


## mike_rodos

Αν νομίζουν οι συνδικαλιστές του ΠΑΜΕ, ότι με τις κινήσεις τους κάνουν καλό στην χώρα μας... Τι περιμένει τους επιβάτες του Zenith και όχι μόνο στην Ρόδο την Τετάρτη...???

*Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, συνηθίζαμε να καλωσορίζουμε στο αεροδρόμιο  τους πρώτους τουρίστες με λουλούδια και χορούς! Ηταν κάποιες εκδηλώσεις,  όμως, που πέρασαν στην… ιστορία! Προφανώς οι αρμόδιοι να τις θεώρησαν…  ντεμοντέ!!! 
 Τώρα, τις ξαναθυμήθηκαν! Και καλά έκαναν! Αποφάσισαν να  δώσουν λουλούδια  στους τουρίστες «της μιας ημέρας», που θα μας έρθουν  με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη! Κάτι είναι κι αυτό! Γιατί  είναι βέβαιο, ότι κάποιες εντυπώσεις θα τις κερδίσουμε!* * Την αξιόλογη, λοιπόν, αυτή απόφαση πήρε το Επιμελητήριο Δωδεκανήσου,  ύστερα από σχετική συζήτηση που είχε  και με συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις  του νησιού μας  σε μια από κοινού προσπάθεια στήριξης του θαλάσσιου  τουρισμού της Ρόδου.*
* Την ημέρα εκείνη αναμένεται να δέσει στο λιμάνι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο  ZENITH, για την άφιξη του οποίου έχουν τεθεί σε επιφυλακή οι αστυνομικές  και λιμενικές δυνάμεις του νησιού μας, μετά από εισαγγελική παραγγελία,  προκειμένου να μην παρεμποδιστεί το κρουαζιερόπλοιο και οι επιβάτες  του. Δεν αποκλείεται μάλιστα το ZENITH να δέσει στην Ακαντιά, ώστε να  είναι πιο εύκολο το έργο της περιφρούρησής του.*


*Πηγή
*

----------


## Naias II

Για να δούμε και την άλλη άποψη:




> Η ισπανική διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία («PULLMANTUR CRUISES») και οι Ελληνες  ναυτιλιακοί πράκτορες, με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται, είχαν ειδοποιηθεί  έγκαιρα για την απεργία, προκειμένου να πάρουν τα μέτρα τους και να μην  ταλαιπωρηθεί ο κόσμος, κύρια Ελληνες και Ισπανοί τουρίστες.


Περισσότερα εδώ

----------


## olympiacos7

*ΚΑΤΩ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΖΕΝΙΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ,ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΞΕΥΤΕΛΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΜΑΣ...*

----------


## despo

Τα περι εξευτελισμού καλύτερα να τα μεταφέρεις στους κυβερνώντες, οχι στους απεργούς που αγωνίζονται για κάποιες μερικές θέσεις εργασίας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*ZENITH* ...Πειραιας 24-5-2010.

DSCN1396.jpg

----------


## olympiacos7

> Τα περι εξευτελισμού καλύτερα να τα μεταφέρεις στους κυβερνώντες, οχι στους απεργούς που αγωνίζονται για κάποιες μερικές θέσεις εργασίας.


Yπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι διαμαρτυριας και οχι να παιζουμε μπουνιες με τους τουριστες...

----------


## olympiacos7

Πεδιο μαχης οπως ολα δειχνουν , θα γινει για αλλη μια φορα ο Πειραιας με σημειο εναρξης το ΖΕΝΙΤΗ.

ΠΗΓΗ
http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11895

----------


## gioannis13

Μολις ακουσα στο ΣΚΑΙ 100.3 οτι ακυρωθηκε η αφιξη της Δευτερας  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Το τελευταίο επαίσχυντο που μπορούν να καταφέρουν, ειναι να φέρουν αντιμέτωπους τον απλό κόσμο μεταξυ τους. Κατι δηλαδή σαν να λέμε τους δημόσιους 'τεμπέληδες' με τους ιδιωτικους υπαλλήλους !! Ντροπή μας για την κατάντια μας.

----------


## olympiacos7

> *ZENITH* ...Πειραιας 24-5-2010.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91338


Μαλλον η τελευταια αφιξη του πλοιου στο Πειραια, ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε αυτους που τα καταφεραν για αλλη μια φορα.!!

----------


## despo

Το ίδιο είχε κυκλοφορήσει και την προηγούμενη φορά, ομως το πλοίο ξαναήρθε.
Υποτίθεται οτι έχουν κυκλοφορήσει πρόγραμμα για ολόκληρη τη χρονιά και βάσει αυτού έχουν πουλήσει. Αν θέλουν να το αλλάξουν, δικαίωμά τους.

----------


## Trakman

Καλά, δεν είναι λογική αυτή όμως!
Από τον τουρισμό ζει τόσες χιλιάδες κόσμος. Αν αρχίσουν και φεύγουν ένα ένα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ο κόσμος αυτός τι θα κάνει; 
Τελοσπάντων, για να μην ξεφύγω από το θέμα σταματώ εδώ.

----------


## olympiacos7

Εχεις δικιο φιλε μου και αυτο ειναι μονο η αρχη οπως φαινεται,κριμα παντως ,μονοι μας βγαζουμε τα ματια μας.

----------


## lostromos

_Η ΠΝΟ υποστηρίζει ότι «υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα ασφάλειας, καθώς στο πλοίο αυτό εργάζονται 613 άτομα από 27 χώρες και υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας και συνεννόησης μεταξύ τους»._ 

Μήπως η ΠΝΟ είναι ο νηογνώμονας του Zenith? 
Για να δούμε τι λέει στο ISM του....:???:

----------


## DimitrisT

*Αλλαξε ρότα τελικά το «Zenith»*

Πηγή : naftemporiki.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

> *Αλλαξε ρότα τελικά το «Zenith»*
> Πηγή : naftemporiki.gr


Για μερικούς "έξυπνους" συνδικαλιστές θα τινάξουμε έτσι όπως πάμε τον τουρισμό μας στο αέρα... Δεν μας φτάνει το στραβό κλίμα που επικτατεί, θέλουμε να το στραβώσουμε κι άλλο... *Μπράβο σας κύριοι... 
*

----------


## lostromos

> *Αλλαξε ρότα τελικά το «Zenith»*
> 
> Πηγή : naftemporiki.gr


Κι εγώ έλεγα πως μετά το Κατάκωλο, θα πήγαινε Ιτέα ή Κόρινθο (ώστε να βγαίνει το υπόλοιπο δρομολόγιο παρά την απεργία), αλλά δεν μας έκανε τη χάρη...
Ερώτηση: Και πώς θα κάνει αποβίβαση/επιβίβαση, αφού αυτή επρόκειτο να γίνει Δευτέρα στον Πειραιά? Κάτι παίζει.

----------


## olympiacos7

Πολυ απλα φιλε μου θα την κανει στη Μαλτα ωστε να ειναι κοντα και στην Ελλαδα για να βγει η κρουαζιερα του , οπουδηποτε αλλου στην Ελλαδα να πηγαινε το πλοιο ηταν σιγουρο οτι θα του την ειχαν "στημενη" . Τελικα αυτο που ηθελαν καποιοι το πετυχαν.
Περισσοτερα εδω  http://www.capital.gr/gmessages/show...asp?id=1708854

----------


## nkr

Τι να πουμε τα λογια ειναι περιττα...... :Sad:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Τι να πουμε τωρα,ειναι στο λιμανι 15 με 20 ατομα και το κλεινουν με αποτελεσμα να αλαζουν το δρομολογειο του ''ΖΕΝΙΤΗ''.Απο ολα αυτα χανει ο ελληνικος τουρισμος.Επισης ακουσα στην ΤV οτι την αλλη εβδομαδα θα κλεισουν μεσα στο ''PERLA'' τους επιβατες και σε ενα αλλο που δεν ακουσα το ονομα του.

----------


## despo

Επειδή σέβομαι τη φιλοξενία που μου παρέχει αυτος εδω ο ιστοχώρος, για τελευταία φορά θα γράψω και δεν σκοπεύω φυσικά να επανέλθω, λέγοντας μόνο οτι καλό θα είναι να κλειδωθούμε ολοι μεσα στα σπίτια μας και μη τυχόν τολμήσει κανεις να βγει στους δρόμους, γιατί θα μας πάρουν είδηση οι ξένοι και θα μας βγαλουν στη φόρα και θα μας δυσφημήσουν, συγνώμη λάθος ήθελα να πώ οτι μας ποδοπατήσουν. Μην τυχόν λοιπον μιλήσει κανείς και ας επεκταθεί το φαινόμενο τύπου 'Κρουιζ Ευρώπη' και στην ακτοπλοία και τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει να δουλεύουν ακομα και στα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας 'κοινοτικά' φτηνά πληρώματα ?. Μια χαρά τα περνάμε εδω αλλά κάποιοι ''κατευθυνόμενοι ανεγκέφαλοι''  θέλουν να μας 'τελειώσουν' πριν μας τελειώσουν οι μεταρρυθμιστές που θα φέρουν τα εκατομμύρια με τη σέσουλα
(σε ποιους άραγε ?) στη χώρα μας...

----------


## vinman

> Επειδή σέβομαι τη φιλοξενία που μου παρέχει αυτος εδω ο ιστοχώρος, για τελευταία φορά θα γράψω και δεν σκοπεύω φυσικά να επανέλθω, λέγοντας μόνο οτι καλό θα είναι να κλειδωθούμε ολοι μεσα στα σπίτια μας και μη τυχόν τολμήσει κανεις να βγει στους δρόμους, γιατί θα μας πάρουν είδηση οι ξένοι και θα μας βγαλουν στη φόρα και θα μας δυσφημήσουν, συγνώμη λάθος ήθελα να πώ οτι μας ποδοπατήσουν. Μην τυχόν λοιπον μιλήσει κανείς και ας επεκταθεί το φαινόμενο τύπου 'Κρουιζ Ευρώπη' και στην ακτοπλοία και τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει να δουλεύουν ακομα και στα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας 'κοινοτικά' φτηνά πληρώματα ?. Μια χαρά τα περνάμε εδω αλλά κάποιοι ''κατευθυνόμενοι ανεγκέφαλοι''  θέλουν να μας 'τελειώσουν' πριν μας τελειώσουν οι μεταρρυθμιστές που θα φέρουν τα εκατομμύρια με τη σέσουλα
> (σε ποιους άραγε ?) στη χώρα μας...


....λές και διαβάζω μανιφέστο γνωστού κόμματος που έχει μείνει στην παλαιολιθική εποχή....
Για αυτό δεν θα πάμε μπροστά ποτέ σαν λαός....
Αφήστε λοιπόν και τον τουρισμό να ρημάξει (ότι έχει απομείνει) και μετά βγείτε στους δρόμους να πανηγυρίσετε την τρομερή σας επιτυχία...

----------


## lostromos

> Τι να πουμε τωρα,ειναι στο λιμανι 15 με 20 ατομα και το κλεινουν με αποτελεσμα να αλαζουν το δρομολογειο του ''ΖΕΝΙΤΗ''.Απο ολα αυτα χανει ο ελληνικος τουρισμος.Επισης ακουσα στην ΤV οτι την αλλη εβδομαδα θα κλεισουν μεσα στο ''PERLA'' τους επιβατες και σε ενα αλλο που δεν ακουσα το ονομα του.


Αυτό που άκουσες:
Perla = Aegean Pearl
Το άλλο: Aquamarine
Και τα δύο του Λούη, με Ελληνική σημαία και αρκετούς (ως πολλούς) Έλληνες ναυτικούς πλήρωμα.
Κανείς δε νοιάζεται για το τουρισμό. Βλέπεις, άν πουλήσουμε περισσότερες BMW, Mercedes, Audi, VW κλπ, θα έρθουμε μιά η άλλη (ανεγκέφαλοι).

----------


## olympiacos7

> Επειδή σέβομαι τη φιλοξενία που μου παρέχει αυτος εδω ο ιστοχώρος, για τελευταία φορά θα γράψω και δεν σκοπεύω φυσικά να επανέλθω, λέγοντας μόνο οτι καλό θα είναι να κλειδωθούμε ολοι μεσα στα σπίτια μας και μη τυχόν τολμήσει κανεις να βγει στους δρόμους, γιατί θα μας πάρουν είδηση οι ξένοι και θα μας βγαλουν στη φόρα και θα μας δυσφημήσουν, συγνώμη λάθος ήθελα να πώ οτι μας ποδοπατήσουν. Μην τυχόν λοιπον μιλήσει κανείς και ας επεκταθεί το φαινόμενο τύπου 'Κρουιζ Ευρώπη' και στην ακτοπλοία και τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει να δουλεύουν ακομα και στα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας 'κοινοτικά' φτηνά πληρώματα ?. Μια χαρά τα περνάμε εδω αλλά κάποιοι ''κατευθυνόμενοι ανεγκέφαλοι''  θέλουν να μας 'τελειώσουν' πριν μας τελειώσουν οι μεταρρυθμιστές που θα φέρουν τα εκατομμύρια με τη σέσουλα
> (σε ποιους άραγε ?) στη χώρα μας...


Aναρωτηθηκες φιλε μου γιατι υπαρχει μονο στην Ελλαδα αυτο το περιφημο καμποταζ? το εχεις καταλαβει οτι μας εχει κρατησει πολλα χρονια πισω σε σχεση με τις αλλες χωρες στο τομεα της κρουαζιερας και τουρισμου?ειδαμε και τα αποτελεσματα του καμποταζ ,με το ζορι 3 πλοια με ελληνικη σημαια...τα λογια ειναι περιττα

----------


## BOLCARIB

> ....λές και διαβάζω μανιφέστο γνωστού κόμματος που έχει μείνει στην παλαιολιθική εποχή....
> Για αυτό δεν θα πάμε μπροστά ποτέ σαν λαός....
> Αφήστε λοιπόν και τον τουρισμό να ρημάξει (ότι έχει απομείνει) και μετά βγείτε στους δρόμους να πανηγυρίσετε την τρομερή σας επιτυχία...


ποσο δικαιο εχεις φιλε vinman αλλα δυστυχως ειμαστε ενας λαος που θα προσαρμοζομαστε σε ολες τις εξελιξεις παγκοσμιως τελευταιοι.... ας βγουν στους δρομους να πανηγυριζουν που εδιωξαν το Zenith και του χρονου προτεινω να αποκλεισουν το λιμανι ολο τον χρονο να μην ερχονται κρουαζιεροπλοια στον Πειραια καθολου. Να μην δουλευει κανεις ξεναγος, κανενα λεωφορειο, κανενα εστιατοριο, κανενα μουσειο. Ετσι θα παει μπροστα η Ελλαδα μας... και για να μην παρεξηγηθω απο τους υγειως σκεφτομενους φιλους της ΠΝΟ, συμφωνω με το αιτημα τους να δουλεουν Ελληνες ναυτικοι στα κρουαζιεροπλοια που εχουν βαση τον Πειραια για κυκλικες κρουαζιερες αλλα δεν ειναι σωστος ο δρομος που ακολουθουν για να γινουν δεκτα τα αιτηματα τους. Δεν μπορει να ζηταμε κατι που βαση της Ευρωπαικης νομοθεσιας δεν ισχυει σε καμια χωρα να εφαρμοστει στην Ελλαδα...

----------


## olympiacos7

> ποσο δικαιο εχεις φιλε vinman αλλα δυστυχως ειμαστε ενας λαος που θα προσαρμοζομαστε σε ολες τις εξελιξεις παγκοσμιως τελευταιοι.... ας βγουν στους δρομους να πανηγυριζουν που εδιωξαν το Zenith και του χρονου προτεινω να αποκλεισουν το λιμανι ολο τον χρονο να μην ερχονται κρουαζιεροπλοια στον Πειραια καθολου. Να μην δουλευει κανεις ξεναγος, κανενα λεωφορειο, κανενα εστιατοριο, κανενα μουσειο. Ετσι θα παει μπροστα η Ελλαδα μας... και για να μην παρεξηγηθω απο τους υγειως σκεφτομενους φιλους της ΠΝΟ, συμφωνω με το αιτημα τους να δουλεουν Ελληνες ναυτικοι στα κρουαζιεροπλοια που εχουν βαση τον Πειραια για κυκλικες κρουαζιερες αλλα δεν ειναι σωστος ο δρομος που ακολουθουν για να γινουν δεκτα τα αιτηματα τους. Δεν μπορει να ζηταμε κατι που βαση της Ευρωπαικης νομοθεσιας δεν ισχυει σε καμια χωρα να εφαρμοστει στην Ελλαδα...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο φιλε μου..Aς ελπισουσε οτι η 8η Ιουνιου δεν θα ειναι η τελευταια φορα που θα ερθει το πλοιο στο Πειραια σε περιπτωση που εχουμε τα ιδια.

----------


## gioannis13

Παιδια εδω μεσα ειμαστε σελιδα ναυτικων η καποιων που αγαπανε την θαλασσα οποτε πρεπει να ειστε-ειμαστε (ναυτικος εγω) συντεταγμενοι στα θελω της ΠΝΟ που ειναι και θελω μας.Δεν ειμαι συμφωνος με αυτο που συμβαινει αλλα δεν ειμαι και κατα διοτι οσοι εχουν βιωσει την ανεργια στο κλαδο μας ειναι .............λοιπον ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ , τι να πω.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου όποιος θέλει το κακό των ναυτικών μας να του βγει το μάτι που λέμε και στο χωριό μου !¶λλα απ ότι βλέπουμε, όλοι διαφωνούν με την τακτική που ακολουθείται  και όχι για το αν πρέπει να βάλουν έλληνες ναυτικούς όσα βαπόρια έχουν σαν home port τον Πειραιά .
Αν θυμηθούμε τις κινητοποιήσεις πριν κάποια χρόνια με το Marko Polo ,τα ίδια είχαμε κάνει και είχαμε καταφέρει τι ?
Μήπως πήραν περισσότερους ναυτικούς στο συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι ?
Όχι !¶πλα δεν ξανά πάτησε στην Ελλάδα !
Αν αυτός είναι ο στόχος μας….. τότε νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε λάθος δρόμο !

----------


## Naias II

Είναι κρίμα τα όσα συμβαίνουν,αλλά μην πιστεύετε ότι ακούτε από την τηλεόραση.
Και εγώ στεναχωριέμαι με αυτά που γίνονται είναι κατάντια.Το έχουν παρατραβήξει δεν το συζητάω,αλλά δεν άκουσα στην τηλεόραση να λένε για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι για τους ναυτικούς.Σκεφτείτε και αυτούς βρε παίδες!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Αυτη την ωρα φευγει το ''ΖΕΝΙΤΗ'' απο Κατακολο με προορισμο την VALLETA(Mαλτα).Το ειπαν και το εκαναν τελικα.

----------


## olympiacos7

Iδου τα χαλια μας.....
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSLDE64R16V20100528

ΠΗΓΗ:REUTERS

----------


## blueseacat

*ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ: ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ  ΛΙΜΑΝΙΩΝ - ΚΕΡΔΙΣΜΕΝΗ Η ΜΑΛΤΑ
* *
Ο αγώνας των ναυτικών, η αγωνία στον  τουρισμό*

             «Piraeus Yok», είπαν οι υπεύθυνοι  του υπό ευρωπαϊκή σημαία κρουαζιερόπλοιου -Μάλτας- Zenith, που σήμερα  νωρίς το πρωί θα κατέπλεε ρυμουλκούμενο στους προβλήτες της Ακτής  Ξαβερίου, με 1.450 Ευρωπαίους επιβάτες, οι οποίοι στη συνέχεια είχαν  προγραμματισμένη επίσκεψη σε αρχαιολογικούς χώρους της Αθήνας, ενώ την  ίδια στιγμή είχε στηθεί γιορτινή υποδοχή του πλοίου από εκπροσώπους  εμπορικών και τουριστικών φορέων. 



Θα επανέλθει στις 7 Ιουνίου το «Ζενίθ»  στον Πειραιά. Κατά την εταιρεία ως «τελευταία προσπάθεια»                Και αντί του Πειραιά, το Zenith, στο οποίο δουλεύουν 365  αλλοδαποί ναυτικοί όλων των ειδικοτήτων, έπιασε το ανταγωνιστικό λιμάνι  της Μάλτας, όπου και θα αποβιβαστούν οι Ευρωπαίοι επιβάτες του, οι  οποίοι όμως, αν και είχαν «πληρώσει» για να δουν και την Αθήνα,  απέτυχαν, αφού η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία, που είναι κάθετα  αντίθετη με την επικείμενη άρση του Καμποτάζ, πραγματοποιεί 24ωρη  απεργία σε όλα τα εμπορικά πλοία, ανάμεσά τους τα ακτοπλοϊκά και τα  κρουαζιερόπλοια.     
              Ομως την απεργιακή «νύφη» της ΠΝΟ, η οποία σημειωτέον δεν έχει  λάβει υπ' όψιν της ότι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Zenith, που ανήκει στη Royal  Caribbean International (RCI), είναι εγγεγραμμένο στο νηολόγιο της  Μάλτας και ως εκ τούτου φέρει ευρωπαϊκή σημαία και έχει το δικαίωμα ως  πλοίο κράτους-μέλους να πραγματοποιεί ταξίδια με αφετηρία το λιμάνι του  Πειραιά, «πλήρωσαν» και δύο υπό ελληνική σημαία κρουαζιερόπλοια της  Louis Crouise, τα οποία με περίπου 2.000 επιβάτες θα ξεκινούσαν 7ήμερες  περιηγήσεις.     
              Επίσης δεμένα παραμένουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και όλα τα  επιβατηγά-οχηματαγωγά πλοία των οποίων τα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια  για τα νησιά του Αιγαίου, την Κρήτη και τα Δωδεκάνησα θα παραμείνουν  ανεκτέλεστα,ενώ οι υπεύθυνοι του Zenith ανακοίνωσαν στην κυβέρνηση ότι  το ευρωπαϊκό κρουαζιερόπλοιο σε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια εκτέλεσης  κυκλικών κρουαζιερών με αφετηρία τον Πειραιά θα επανέλθει στις 7  Ιουνίου, ενώ αν και τότε συναντήσει αντιδράσεις θα σταματήσει τις  κρουαζιέρες με βάση το ελληνικό λιμάνι.     
              Τριάντα τέσσερα     
              Πάντως να επισημανθεί ότι το Zenith θα εκτελούσε συνολικά 34  δρομολόγια στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ενώ η εταιρεία Royal Caribbean, στην  οποία ανήκει, είναι έτοιμη να φέρει και στο Αιγαίο 11 κρουαζιερόπλοιά  της τα οποία θα πραγματοποιήσουν συνολικά περίπου 400 προσεγγίσεις σε  διάφορα ελληνικά λιμάνια -Μύκονος, Σαντορίνη, Κατάκολο, Χίος και Ρόδος.     
              Τέλος, από σήμερα 31 Μαΐου μέχρι και την Τετάρτη 2 Ιουνίου είναι  προγραμματισμένος ο κατάπλους στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 13 ξένων  κρουαζιερόπλοιων που θα μεταφέρουν συνολικά 19.000 επιβάτες και θα έχουν  πλήρωμα 7.000 ναυτικούς. *


                                                   Του ΘΑΝΟΥ  ΛΑΜΠΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ - Ελευθεροτυπία, Δευτέρα 31 Μαΐου 2010

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ όμως απορώ... Οι Ισπανοί που έχει μέσα ειναι φθηνότεροι απο τους δικούς μας? 
Γιατι επιμένουν αφου τους αρέσει τόσο ο Πειραιας και δεν βάζουν και 50 Έλληνες μέσα? 
Αν και ειμαι κατα της δυσφήμισης νομιζω ότι το πλοίο απλα ειναι ο Δούριος Ιππος για να έρθουν και τα υπολοιπα ανασφάληστα πλοια. Οι Ελληνικές αρχές ελέγχουν αν εχει πιστοποίηση συμφωνα με την MLC για το πλήρωμα του?

----------


## leodint63

> Εγώ όμως απορώ... Οι Ισπανοί που έχει μέσα ειναι φθηνότεροι απο τους δικούς μας? 
> Γιατι επιμένουν αφου τους αρέσει τόσο ο Πειραιας και δεν βάζουν και 50 Έλληνες μέσα? 
> Αν και ειμαι κατα της δυσφήμισης νομιζω ότι το πλοίο απλα ειναι ο Δούριος Ιππος για να έρθουν και τα υπολοιπα ανασφάληστα πλοια. Οι Ελληνικές αρχές ελέγχουν αν εχει πιστοποίηση συμφωνα με την MLC για το πλήρωμα του?


 
Σύμφωνα με χθεσινό δημοσιεύμα οι Ισπανοί είναι μόνο 10 άτομα.

----------


## Apostolos

Ισως τελικά να μην έχουν άδικο...
Μήπως οι Ελληνικές αρχές να κάνουν και κανα έλεγχο στο πλοίο?
Της THOMSON γιατι δεν ενοχλουν τα πλοία? Δηλαδή Τι κόστος θα έχει στην εταιρία 20-30 Ελληνες???

----------


## leodint63

> Ισως τελικά να μην έχουν άδικο...
> Μήπως οι Ελληνικές αρχές να κάνουν και κανα έλεγχο στο πλοίο?
> Της THOMSON γιατι δεν ενοχλουν τα πλοία? Δηλαδή Τι κόστος θα έχει στην εταιρία 20-30 Ελληνες???


 

Οι Ευρωπαίοι όπως διαβάζω στις εφημερίδες είναι ελάχιστοι,συμπεραίνω ότι 20-30 Ελληνες ίσως να θεωρούνται πολυτέλεια.Πιθανόν όμως να υπάρχουν κάποιοι απώτεροι σκοποί.

----------


## BOLCARIB

Νέα κινητοποίηση, προκειμένου να «μλοκάρει» αποκλειστικά τον επόμενο προγραμματισμένο κατάπλου του «Zenith» στον Πειραιά, θα πραγματοποιήσει η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία ΠΝΟ την προσεχή Δευτέρα.

Συγκεκριμένα, σε ανακοίνωσή της η ΠΝΟ αναφέρει:

«Η διοίκηση της ΠΝΟ κατά τη σημερινή της συνεδρίαση εξέτασε τις εξελίξεις που υπάρχουν αναφορικά με το θέμα του υπό σημαία Μάλτας κρουαζιερόπλοιου "Zenith" και κατέληξε στην απόφαση να προχωρήσει στην ανάληψη συνδικαλιστικής δράσης σε βάρος του πλοίου, την προσεχή Δευτέρα 7 Ιουνίου 2010 κατά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Και αυτή η κινητοποίησή μας αποτελεί συνέχεια προηγούμενων κινητοποιήσεων της Ομοσπονδίας για την προστασία θεμελιωδών δικαιωμάτων των Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών, με πρώτο και κορυφαίο την διασφάλιση των θέσεων εργασίας τους».

----------


## BOLCARIB

> Νέα κινητοποίηση, προκειμένου να «μλοκάρει» αποκλειστικά τον επόμενο προγραμματισμένο κατάπλου του «Zenith» στον Πειραιά, θα πραγματοποιήσει η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία ΠΝΟ την προσεχή Δευτέρα.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, σε ανακοίνωσή της η ΠΝΟ αναφέρει:
> 
> «Η διοίκηση της ΠΝΟ κατά τη σημερινή της συνεδρίαση εξέτασε τις εξελίξεις που υπάρχουν αναφορικά με το θέμα του υπό σημαία Μάλτας κρουαζιερόπλοιου "Zenith" και κατέληξε στην απόφαση να προχωρήσει στην ανάληψη συνδικαλιστικής δράσης σε βάρος του πλοίου, την προσεχή Δευτέρα 7 Ιουνίου 2010 κατά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> 
> Και αυτή η κινητοποίησή μας αποτελεί συνέχεια προηγούμενων κινητοποιήσεων της Ομοσπονδίας για την προστασία θεμελιωδών δικαιωμάτων των Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών, με πρώτο και κορυφαίο την διασφάλιση των θέσεων εργασίας τους».


επιτελους κατι πρεπει να γινει με αυτους τους κυριους. Ηρθε η ωρα να παρουν ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι φορεις την κατασταση στα χερια τους. Ο δημαρχος Πειραια, ο εμπορικος συλλογος, ο ΗΑΤΤΑ, τα γραφεια της κρουαζιερας να βγουν στους δρομους και να διαδηλωσουν εναντια στο ΠΑΜΕ και σε μερικους αμυαλους και αδαεις Ελληνες. ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ

----------


## lostromos

Εν τω μεταξύ, το Costa Victoria πού είχε αναχώρηση πριν μιάμιση ώρα, δεν έχει φύγει ακόμη, γιατί το λιμάνι κλείνουν μηχανότρατες. Ας κλείσουμε και τ' αεροδρόμια να καταλάβουν ότι δεν θέλουμε κανένα...
Τι να πώ?

----------


## mike_rodos

> επιτελους κατι πρεπει να γινει με αυτους τους κυριους. Ηρθε η ωρα να παρουν ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι φορεις την κατασταση στα χερια τους. Ο δημαρχος Πειραια, ο εμπορικος συλλογος, ο ΗΑΤΤΑ, τα γραφεια της κρουαζιερας να βγουν στους δρομους και να διαδηλωσουν εναντια στο ΠΑΜΕ και σε μερικους αμυαλους και αδαεις Ελληνες. ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ


Όταν ανέβηκαν στον Πειραιά οι αγρότες από την Κρήτη, το κράτος ήξερε να τους σταματήσει... Τώρα το κράτος δεν ξέρει να σταματήσει αυτούς τους ανεγκέφαλους που βάλαν σκοπό να καταστρέψουν τον τουρισμό μας προς όφελος του "κόμματος"... Μία ζώή τα ίδια...

----------


## lostromos

Δεν θυμάμαι που, μα κάπου διάβασα ότι το Λιμενικό προσπάθησε με ένα σκάφος, αλλά δεν μπόρεσε να ανοίξει τον κλοιό.
Το σκάφος το είδα, ήταν μια "μαρίδα" μπροστά στις μηχανότρατες.
Δεν έχει σχέση. 
Αυτό που έχει σχέση, είναι να βάλει ο καθένας τον εαυτό του στη θέση ενός επιβάτη κρουαζιερόπλοιου, που επισκέπτετσι μια ξένη χώρα και το πλοίο του δεν μπορεί να αποπλεύσει, γιατί ένας κλοιός από βάρκες κλείνει τη δίοδο προς την έξοδο του λιμανιού. 
Τι έχει να πεί όταν γυρίσει σπίτι...!
¶ντε μετά να φέρεις τουρίστες, ώστε να βάλεις νερό στο μύλο (μ' ακούτε Α.Τ. και Α.Π.) της μόνης βιομηχανίας που διαθέτουμε (τουρισμός)...

Σημ. Δεν έχω τη ελπίδα ότι οι παραπάνω αναφερόμενοι με τ' αρχικά τους κατάλαβαν τι λέω, ή συνειδητοποιούν ποιό είναι το τέλος του δρόμου στο οποίο μας οδηγεί η "σε όλα όχι" στάση τους.

Διόρθωση: Μιά χαρά καταλαβαίνουν, αλλά αυτός είναι ο ρόλος τους.

Νέα απεργία της ΠΝΟ τη Δευτέρα 7/6/2010 με στοχοποίηση του Zenith. Υπάρχει κανείς σ' αυτή τη χώρα να εφαρμοσει το ΝΟΜΟ? Το Zenith δεν έχει νομικό πρόβλημα, δεν είναι παράνομο όταν με σημαία Μάλτας (ΕΕ) κάνει κρουαζιέρες από Πειραιά. 
Γιατί λοιπόν ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ του δημιουργούνται προβλήματα, ώστε αντι να έρθει στον Πειραιά πάει στη Valletta (Μαλτα)?
Μια αυτονόητη εξήγηση:
Οι ταξιτζήδες στη Μάλτα έχουν ανάγκη. Τα τουριστικά γραφεία ιδιοκτήτες πούλμαν στη Μάλτα, έχουν ανάγκη. Οι καταστηματάρχες στη Μάλτα έχουν ανάγκη. Οι εστιάτορες στη Μάλτα έχουν ανάγκη. Οι ιστορικοί χώροι και οι ξεναγοί στη Μάλτα έχουν ανάγκη. Οι ξενοδόχοι στη Μάλτα έχουν ανάγκη.

Εμείς αντίθετα δεν έχουμε καμιά ανάγκη.
Συμφωνώ με το ότι Έλληνες ναυτικοί πρέπει να έχουν δουλειά σε κ/ζ που έχουν home-port Ελληνικό λιμάνι. Όνως σε μιά εποχή παγκοσμιοποίησης, αυτή τη θέση θα πρέπει να τη κερδίσουν.
Πώς?
Με προσόντα. Θα πρέπι να δημιουργηθούν υποδομές, που μέσω της εκπαίδευσής, να κάνουν τον Έλληνα ναυτικό περιζήτητο στα ξένα κρουαζιερόπλοια.
43% αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας στον ΟΛΠ για το πρώτο 4-μηνο, που οι προβλήτες δουλεύουν με σχήμα ΟΛΠ-Cosco.
Γιατί ρε Έλληνες?

----------


## johny18

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΥΝΗΓΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ ;;;

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/06...post_8999.html

----------


## lostromos

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1826106

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## minoan

Ετσι διασφαλίζουν θέσεις εργασίας; Πως ακριβως δηλαδη να μας εξηγήσουν κ εμας που δεν καταλαβαινουμε! Δηλαδη αν δεν ξαναδουμε το πλοιο σε ελληνικα λιμάνια σημαινει οτι εξασφαλιστικαν οι θεσεις; ΕΛΕΟΣ για να μην πω καμια πιο βαρια κουβεντα με τους ανεγκεφαλους!

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι φίλε γιατί μόνο έτσι καταλαβαίνουν και παίρνουν μπρος οι διαδικασίες για άρση του καμποτάζ 
σας παραθέτω ένα απόσμασμα
Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του πορίσματος, στην Ελλάδα απο-επιβιβάστηκε το   2009 μόνο το 6,5% των επιβατών κρουαζιέρας, ενώ στην Ιταλία το 40%. Αυτό   είχε ως αποτέλεσμα η χώρα να εισπράξει μόνο το 3,3% και η Ιταλία το   30,4%. Στο πόρισμα το οποίο εντός των ημερών η κ. Κατσέλη θα διαβιβάσει   στον πρωθυπουργό Γιώργο Παπανδρέου τονίζεται ότι για την απασχόληση   Ελλήνων ναυτικών «πλην αξιωματικών γέφυρας και μηχανής στα ξένα   κρουαζιερόπλοια προτείνεται η ίδρυση Οργανισμού Απασχόλησης Εμπορικού   Ναυτικού (ΟΑΕΝ) που στόχο θα έχει εκτός από την κατάρτιση, την   επιμόρφωση και την εκπαίδευση των Ελλήνων ναυτικών και τη διαμεσολάβηση   για την εξεύρεση εργασίας σε ξένα κρουαζιερόπλοια και εταιρίες.

* Τέλος, αναφέρεται ότι οι ξένες εταιρίες εφόσον χρησιμοποιούν ως λιμάνι   αφετηρίας "home porting" ελληνικά λιμάνια, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν ως   μέλη των πληρωμάτων των πλοίων τους και Έλληνες ναυτικούς εφόσον   διαθέτουν τα απαραίτητα προσόντα.*


ΠΗΓΗ
http://pasidi2.blogspot.com/2010/05/blog-post_6827.html

----------


## PALERMO

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ...ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 2 ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ. Η ΜΙΑ ΛΕΕΙ "ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ" ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ,ΣΕ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ...Η ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ "ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ" ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ. ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ "ΘΕΛΩ" ΕΝΟΣ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΤΛ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΚΕ ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΜΕ. ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΙ "ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ" ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΑΣΦΑΛΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ. ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ?ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ,ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΙ???ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΛΕΙΨΕΙ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ Zenith ? ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΤΙ "ΠΑΚΕΤΟ" ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ Η' ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ...ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ,ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ???ΕΓΩ ΜΙΛΩ ΕΚ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΔΩ...ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΑΓΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ,ΟΙ ΤΣΑΤΣΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ,ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ "ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΕΣ"???ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ???ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΠΛΗΤΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ/ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ...

----------


## roussosf

> ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ...ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 2 ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ. Η ΜΙΑ ΛΕΕΙ "ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ" ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ,ΣΕ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ...Η ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ "ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ" ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ. ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ "ΘΕΛΩ" ΕΝΟΣ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΤΛ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΚΕ ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΜΕ. ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΙ "ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ" ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΑΣΦΑΛΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ. ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ?ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ,ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΙ???ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΛΕΙΨΕΙ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ Zenith ? ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΤΙ "ΠΑΚΕΤΟ" ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ Η' ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ...ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ,ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ???ΕΓΩ ΜΙΛΩ ΕΚ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΔΩ...ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΑΓΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ,ΟΙ ΤΣΑΤΣΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ,ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ "ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΕΣ"???ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ???ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΠΛΗΤΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ/ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ...


πολυ καλα τα λες φιλε μου 
και θα συμπληρωσω κατι με μια ερωτηση και οποιος ξερει ας  απαντησει

υπαρχει περιπτωση κρουαζιεροπλοιο που ταξιδευει σε περιοχες κοντα στην Αμερικη(Καραιβικη, Καναδα η οπου αλλου) να ειναι σημαια Μαλτας αλλης χωρας να εχει ως λιμανι αφετηριας καποιο λιμανι της Αμερικης πχ Μαιαμι  και να μην εχει πληρωμα αμερικανους ακομα και αξιωματικους?

----------


## Rocinante

> ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ...ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 2 ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ. Η ΜΙΑ ΛΕΕΙ "ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ" ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ,ΣΕ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ...Η ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ "ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ" ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ. ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ "ΘΕΛΩ" ΕΝΟΣ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΤΛ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΚΕ ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΜΕ. ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΙ "ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ" ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΑΣΦΑΛΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ. ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ?ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ,ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΙ???ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΛΕΙΨΕΙ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ Zenith ? ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΤΙ "ΠΑΚΕΤΟ" ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ Η' ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ...ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ,ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ???ΕΓΩ ΜΙΛΩ ΕΚ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΔΩ...ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΑΓΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ,ΟΙ ΤΣΑΤΣΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ,ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ "ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΕΣ"???ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ???ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΠΛΗΤΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ/ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ...


Θα προσπαθησω να απαντησω.
Συμφωνω σε ολα με τα οποια εγραψες. Και αυτο ακριβως ειναι το θεμα. Οτι αντι καποιοι να ασχολουνται με τα πραγματικα προβληματα των ναυτικων η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των Ελληνων βλεπει καταπληκτη μια μισθοφορικη ομαδα να απειλει οτι εαν δεν ικανοποιηθουν τα παγκοσμιως παραλλογα (αλλα πολυ πονηρα) αιτηματα τους δεν θα εχουν κανενα προβλημα να βουλιαξουν τα παντα γυρω τους.
Που ειναι η κουβεντα για την ανεργια των ναυτικων;
Που ειναι η κουβεντα για τις συνθηκες εργασιας και ασφαλειας των εργαζομενων;
Που ειναι η κουβεντα για την μαυρη εργασια;
Που ειναι η κουβεντα για τα αδεια ταμεια του ΝΑΤ; Του ΝΑΤ !!!!!! Που θα επρεπε να ειναι το πιο ισχυρο ταμειο....
κλπ,κλπ,κλπ......
Τροποι δρασης παρα πολλοι. Και μαλιστα τροποι που δεν θα ταλαιπωρησουν και εξαγριωσουν ολους τους αλλους αλλα θα τους ενημερωσουν για τα πραγματικα προβληματα και θα τους κανουν συμμαχους στους αγωνες των ναυτικων. Και θα ρωτησω κατι. Ειναι η δεν ειναι αυτη την στιγμη ο μεσος και ανενημερωτος Ελληνας αντιπαλος των ναυτικων. Εχετε ή δεν εχετε ακουσει την κουβεντα "αυτοι οι αλητες οι ναυτικοι σκεφτονται των εαυτο τους και θα μας κανουν να πεινασουμε......."
Ειναι η δεν ειναι αδικο να ταυτιζουν τους ναυτικους με τις πρακτικες καποιων που πολυ πιθανον να μην μπορουν να ξεχωρισουν την πρυμνη απο την πλωρη. Αλλωστε η μασκες επεσαν στην Μυτηλινη. Οι διαμαρτυρωμενοι δεν ηταν ναυτικοι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Καποιοι πρεπει να ενδιαφερθουν για τα πραγματικα προβληματα των ναυτικων αλλα δυστυχως αυτοι που θα επρεπε να το κανουν πολυ απλα δεν τους ενδιαφερει το θεμα. Η εξασφαληση των δικων τους θεσεων και των κολλητων τους. Και μπορει καποια μερα να ανταμειφθουν με μια ακομα καλυτερη θεση στον Δημο στην νομαρχια ακομα και....στη βουλη.
Και ο ανεργος ναυτικος να παει να πνιγει ή...... να γινει ενας απο αυτους.
Μια χαρα θα ειναι μεχρι και επισκεψεις στην Ακροπολη διχως εισητηριο..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Τελικα στην υπεροχη χωρα του Yunanistan το κρατος κανει τα χατηρια των εφοπληστων κανει τα χατηρια των συνδικαλιστων και στην μεση ξεκρεμαστος ο μ.....ας της ιστοριας ο Ελληνας ναυτικος να αγωνια για μια θεση να ταισει την οικογενεια του.
Και μια και ειμαστε στο θεμα του Zenith μερικες αποριες. Πονηρες αποριες....
Γιατι η κοντρα αυτη με το Zenith;
Τι συμβαινει στο Zenith που δεν συμβαινει με αλλα ξενα κρουαζιεροπλοια που δραστηριοποιουνται στην Ελλαδα; Και δεν εννοω αυτη την πανηλιθια προσεγγιση που ακουσα απο τον πιθικομυαλο εκπροσωπο περι "πλοιου κατεργου....."
Παιδια εγω δεν ξερω κατι αποριες απλως εχω....
Οι υπολοιπες εταιρειες ειναι νομοτυπες;
Απασχολουν τους Ελληνες ναυτικους που θα επρεπε;
Τους εργαζομενους σε αυτα τα πλοια μπορω να τους επισκευτω και να τους δω να εργαζονται σε αυτα τα πλοια;
Ποια ειναι η αποψη των εταιρειων που ηδη δραστηριοποιουνται στην Ελλαδα δεχομενοι τους ορους του καμποταζ σχετικα με το θεμα της αρσης του καμποταζ;;;;;;
Μηπως με την αρση του καμποταζ μεγαλωσει η πιττα οποτε καλλιτερα να μεινουν τα πραγματα ως εχουν και απλα να ψευτοαπασχολουν και καποιους Ελληνες ναυτικους; Σιγα το κοστος σε σχεση με τα μονοπωλιακα κερδη.......
Λεω εγω τωρα οχι για να μην νομιζετε οτι ειμαι και εγω ενα γραναζι της πλουτοκρατιας και του μεγαλου κεφαλαιου....... :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

απο τα λιγα που εχω (διαβασει & ακουσει) το θεμα με το Zenith ειναι οτι εχει σαν λιμανι εδρας τον Πειραια ενω τα υπολοιπα (της COSTA- MUSICA κα) ειναι διερχωμενα απο τον Πειραια και γι αυτο εθεσα το ερωτημα με την Αμερικη

----------


## leodint63

> απο τα λιγα που εχω (διαβασει & ακουσει) το θεμα με το Zenith ειναι οτι εχει σαν λιμανι εδρας τον Πειραια ενω τα υπολοιπα (της COSTA- MUSICA κα) ειναι διερχωμενα απο τον Πειραια και γι αυτο εθεσα το ερωτημα με την Αμερικη


 
Νομίζω ότι η Αμερική είναι και αυτή μία χώρα όπου υπάρχει cabotage.

----------


## Rocinante

> απο τα λιγα που εχω (διαβασει & ακουσει) το θεμα με το Zenith ειναι οτι εχει σαν λιμανι εδρας τον Πειραια ενω τα υπολοιπα (της COSTA- MUSICA κα) ειναι διερχωμενα απο τον Πειραια και γι αυτο εθεσα το ερωτημα με την Αμερικη


Αααα μαλιστα. Καλως. Αισθανομαι πολυ καλα οταν καποιες αποριες μου λυνονται και ας ειναι λαθος. Σε ευχαριστω φιλε roussosf.
Οποτε εαν παραβιαζει την ισχυουσα εως τωρα, νομοθεσια το Zenith δεν μπορει να κινηθει καποιος εναντιον της εταιρειας νομικα ωστε το προβλημα να το εχει αυτη και οχι οι ταλαιπωροι τουριστες;

----------


## Trakman

Για όποιον έχει υπομονή, ας διαβάσει μια σχετική άποψη εδώ, η οποία με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο.
Και εδώ, η εικόνα του Πειραιά...

----------


## vageliss23

Από την άλλη, αν είμαστε homeport κρουαζιέρας τα λεφτά που εισπράττουμε και οι δουλειές που δημιουργούνται είναι πολλαπλάσιες από το αν απλά είμαστε λιμάνι διέλευσης.

Γι' αυτό θα χρειαζόταν οργανωμένη προσπάθεια για να γίνουμε ΚΕΝΤΡΟ κρουαζιέρας. Ακόμα και χωρίς καμποτάζ, ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ δε θα δημιουργούνταν περισσότερες δουλειές;

----------


## Trakman

Και κάτι ακόμα σχετικό http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=06/06/2010

----------


## PALERMO

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΗΚΩΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΠ*****ΛΟ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΩΝ,ΜΑΓΕΙΡΩΝ,ΝΑΥΤΩΝ,ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ. ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΤΟ 90% +  ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ???ΤΟ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑΚΙ "ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ" ...ΚΟΙΜΑΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΓΩ ΒΛΕΠΩ. ΤΡΩΝΕ ΟΙ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΚΤΗ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΡΕΣΤΑ...ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΕΘΝΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΕΞΑΛΙΦΘΟΥΜΕ...

----------


## PALERMO

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ...ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΙΔΕΑ Η' ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΟΠΩΣ Η "ΠΝΟ" ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ???ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΙ 9 ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ 6 ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΤΙΣΤΟ ΝΟΜΟΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ Ο ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΓΙΑΝΗΣ ΕΠΙ ΝΕΑΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΠΙ ΠΑΣΟΚ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ...ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ ΚΤΛ. ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΑΣ...ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΠΑΝΑΠΑΥΘΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ...ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΠΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΦΩΝΗ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΙΔΕΙΚΕΥΤΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ.ΑΣ ΕΝΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΤΟ "ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ" ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ...ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## BOLCARIB

> ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ...ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 2 ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ. Η ΜΙΑ ΛΕΕΙ "ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ" ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ,ΣΕ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ...Η ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ "ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ" ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ. ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ "ΘΕΛΩ" ΕΝΟΣ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΤΛ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΚΕ ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΜΕ. ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΙ "ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ" ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΑΣΦΑΛΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ. ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ?ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ,ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΕΙ???ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΛΕΙΨΕΙ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ Zenith ? ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΤΙ "ΠΑΚΕΤΟ" ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ Η' ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ...ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ,ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ???ΕΓΩ ΜΙΛΩ ΕΚ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΔΩ...ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΑΓΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ,ΟΙ ΤΣΑΤΣΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ,ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ "ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΕΣ"???ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ???ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΠΛΗΤΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ/ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ...


καλησπερα φιλε palermo. εχω να απαντησω τα εξεις στο σχολειο σου: ο λογος που οι περισσοτεροι ειμαστε εναντια στις κινητοποιησεις της ΠΝΟ ειναι η δυσφυμιση της χωρας στο εξωτερικο. Επειδη ασχολουμαι με την κρουαζιερα τα τελευταια 14 χρονια και ειμαι γνωστης του θεματος του καμποταζ πιστευω οτι μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη στα δρωμενα των τελευταιων μηνων. Δεν μπορει μια ομαδα ανθρωπων που ολοι γνωριζουμε που ανηκει και απο ποιους υποκινειται να μπλοκαρει κρουαζιεροπλοια με το ετσι θελω. Εμεις ειμαστε υπερ των ανεργων ναυτικων (καποτε τα κρουαζιεροπλοια ειχαν μονο ελληνες ναυτικους ολων των ειδικοτητων, τωρα κυριως αξιωματικους) αλλα υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι να διεκδικεισετε τα δικαιωματα σας οχι να αποκλειονται κρουαζιεροπλοια. Επειδη κανεις δεν εχει σχολιασει το γιατι φτιαχτηκε ο νομος για το περιφημο καμποταζ μηπως καποιος απο τους φιλους θα ηθελε να σχολιασει για ποιον εφοπλιστη εφαρμιστηκε αυτος ο νομος ?? και ποια εταιρεια ειχε το ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ για 50 χρονια στην κρουαζιερα ?? ελατε ολοι μαζι φιλε να διαδηλωσουμε εξω απο το υπουργειο οικονομιας και ανταγωνιστηκοτητας ΟΧΙ να κλεισουμε το λιμανι για μια ακομη φορα και οι τουριστες να γυρισουν στην πατριδα τους με τις χειροτερες εντυπωσεις.... Εγω ειμαι ανεργος φιλε και στην εταιρεια που δουλευα απασχολουνται τωρα 2 αλλοδαποι. Τι πρεπει να κανω ? πορεια διαμαρτυριας η απεργεια πεινας? ελευθερη αγορα ειναι, ο καλυτερος και αυτος που εχει τα προσοντα εχει το πλεονεκτημα να εργαζετε. Η Ιταλια και η Ισπανια που δεχονται τα ξενα κρουαζιεροπλοια ειναι εναντια στα συμφεροντα των ναυτεργατων τους ?? Νομιζω οτι το θεμα γενικα εχει μπει σε ενα σωστο δρομο και ο νομος για την αρση που θα ψηφιστει συντομα θα καλυπτει και την πλευρα των Ελληνων ναυτικων.

----------


## PALERMO

> καλησπερα φιλε palermo. εχω να απαντησω τα εξεις στο σχολειο σου: ο λογος που οι περισσοτεροι ειμαστε εναντια στις κινητοποιησεις της ΠΝΟ ειναι η δυσφυμιση της χωρας στο εξωτερικο. Επειδη ασχολουμαι με την κρουαζιερα τα τελευταια 14 χρονια και ειμαι γνωστης του θεματος του καμποταζ πιστευω οτι μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη στα δρωμενα των τελευταιων μηνων. Δεν μπορει μια ομαδα ανθρωπων που ολοι γνωριζουμε που ανηκει και απο ποιους υποκινειται να μπλοκαρει κρουαζιεροπλοια με το ετσι θελω. Εμεις ειμαστε υπερ των ανεργων ναυτικων (καποτε τα κρουαζιεροπλοια ειχαν μονο ελληνες ναυτικους ολων των ειδικοτητων, τωρα κυριως αξιωματικους) αλλα υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι να διεκδικεισετε τα δικαιωματα σας οχι να αποκλειονται κρουαζιεροπλοια. Επειδη κανεις δεν εχει σχολιασει το γιατι φτιαχτηκε ο νομος για το περιφημο καμποταζ μηπως καποιος απο τους φιλους θα ηθελε να σχολιασει για ποιον εφοπλιστη εφαρμιστηκε αυτος ο νομος ?? και ποια εταιρεια ειχε το ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ για 50 χρονια στην κρουαζιερα ?? ελατε ολοι μαζι φιλε να διαδηλωσουμε εξω απο το υπουργειο οικονομιας και ανταγωνιστηκοτητας ΟΧΙ να κλεισουμε το λιμανι για μια ακομη φορα και οι τουριστες να γυρισουν στην πατριδα τους με τις χειροτερες εντυπωσεις.... Εγω ειμαι ανεργος φιλε και στην εταιρεια που δουλευα απασχολουνται τωρα 2 αλλοδαποι. Τι πρεπει να κανω ? πορεια διαμαρτυριας η απεργεια πεινας? ελευθερη αγορα ειναι, ο καλυτερος και αυτος που εχει τα προσοντα εχει το πλεονεκτημα να εργαζετε. Η Ιταλια και η Ισπανια που δεχονται τα ξενα κρουαζιεροπλοια ειναι εναντια στα συμφεροντα των ναυτεργατων τους ?? Νομιζω οτι το θεμα γενικα εχει μπει σε ενα σωστο δρομο και ο νομος για την αρση που θα ψηφιστει συντομα θα καλυπτει και την πλευρα των Ελληνων ναυτικων.






ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ???ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΩΝ ΑΣΤΟ,ΜΕ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΩΝ ΜΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ,3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΙΛΛΙΠΙΝΕΖΟΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΡΥΘΜΗ 7ΜΕΡΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΑΝΙΛΛΑ ΚΤΛ.ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ...ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ,ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ Η ANANGEL ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΟΥΣ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΚΤΛ... ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΛΗΤΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΛΑΔΟΙ.ΛΟΓΙΚΟ 100% ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΖΩΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΜΕ...ΛΕΩ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΔΕΚΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ?????ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ 9ΜΕΛΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ 6ΜΕΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ 4ΜΕΛΕΣ ΚΤΛ...
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## roussosf

επειδη το θεμα καιει πολλους που εμπλεκονται στο κοματι κρουαζιερας θα ηθελα να σας αναφερω κατι που ακουστηκε σημερα το πρωι σε ενημερωτικη εκπομπη της ΕΡΤ
οι επιβατες του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου απο το αεροδρομιο μεταφερονται κατευθεια στο πλοιο το οποιο εχει και αμμεση αναχωρηση
το ιδιο συμβαινει και με αυτους που αποβιβαζονται απο καραβι αμμεσως αεροδρομιο
με το χαζο μου το μυαλο καταλαβαινω οτι ισως να μην μενει ουτε ενα ευρω απο αυτους στην χωρα
αντιθετα απο τους αλλους που ειναι διερχομενο το πλοιο της κρουαζιερας τους που κανουν και επισκεψεις σε διαφορους χωρους(ιστορικους - αξιοθεατα -κα)
ισως θα πρεπει να βλεπουμε το θεμα πιο σφαιρικα και οχι μονο απο την δικια μας οπτικη γωνια 
ειναι σαν να κοιτανε δυο ενα ποτηρι και ο ενας να το βλεπει μισογεματο και ο αλλος μισοαδειο

----------


## PALERMO

ΡΕ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ ΣΟΡΡΥ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ 2 ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΖΕΝΙΘ ΠΑΛΙ...ΑΝ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΠΕΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΓΑΖΑΤΟΡΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΙΤ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΤΛ...ΣΑΣ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ Η ΠΟΝΟΨΥΧΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΓΑΖΑΤΟΡΕΣ ... ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ?ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το μήνυμα του roussosf είναι στη σωστή ενότητα μια και εδώ μιλάμε για την κρουαζιέρα και στο σωστό θέμα μια και εδώ μιλάμε για το Zenith. Αντίθετα τα μηνύματα για τα προβλήμτα των κατώτερων πληρωμάτων θα έπρεπε να γραφτούν σε σχετικό θέμα στην ενότητα "έλληνες ναυτικοί" δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να μεταφερθούν γιατί θα μείνουν ξεκάρφωτες οι ενδιάμεσες απαντήσεις. Και αν μπορείς φίλe palermo να μην γράφεις κεφαλαία είνα πολύ δύσκολο να διαβάσει κάποιος αυτά που γράφεις.

----------


## PALERMO

> Το μήνυμα του roussosf είναι στη σωστή ενότητα μια και εδώ μιλάμε για την κρουαζιέρα και στο σωστό θέμα μια και εδώ μιλάμε για το Zenith. Αντίθετα τα μηνύματα για τα προβλήμτα των κατώτερων πληρωμάτων θα έπρεπε να γραφτούν σε σχετικό θέμα στην ενότητα "έλληνες ναυτικοί" δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να μεταφερθούν γιατί θα μείνουν ξεκάρφωτες οι ενδιάμεσες απαντήσεις. Και αν μπορείς φίλe palermo να μην γράφεις κεφαλαία είνα πολύ δύσκολο να διαβάσει κάποιος αυτά που γράφεις.


μπορω να μην γραφω κεφαλαια αλλα απαντωντας σου μπαμ μπαμ χανονται οσα λεμε παραπανω και υπαρχει μια ασυνεχεια...ναι εδω ειναι το θεμα για το ζενιθ ομως καποιοι διαφωνησαν με το καμποταζ ενω εγω μαζι με καποιους αλλους συμφωνησα και λεμε καθε πλευρα τα επιχειρηματα της...δεν γραφουμε εκθεση με βαθμους κτλ. συγνωμη κυριε administrator αν βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος δεν θα το ξανακανουμε:mrgreen:

----------


## roussosf

> ΡΕ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ ΣΟΡΡΥ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ 2 ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΖΕΝΙΘ ΠΑΛΙ...ΑΝ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΠΕΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΓΑΖΑΤΟΡΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΙΤ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΤΛ...ΣΑΣ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ Η ΠΟΝΟΨΥΧΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΓΑΖΑΤΟΡΕΣ ... ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ?ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ?


αν και το chat  δεν επιτρεπετε θα σου πω την γνωμη μου για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα του ZENITH και και αν θες και των πληρωματων και προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι θεσεις του ΠΑΜΕ και του ΕΛΑ και δεν ξερω εγω ποιου αλλου
την ευθυνη και για τα δυο θεματα την εχουν καποιοι που ισως δεν θελουν η δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι η βαρια βιομηχανια της χωρας μας ειναι ο τουρισμος και η κρουαζιερα κατ επεκταση
ειναι αυτοι που δεν εχουν καταλαβει η δεν θελουν να καταλαβουν μια παροιμια που λεει ο λαος μας "η φτηνια τρωει τον παρα" σε αντιθεση με τους απεναντι γειτονες μας που το εχουν καταλαβει και το εχουν κανει πραξη
ειναι αυτοι που δεν εχουν εναν μπουσουλα για αναπτυξη 
ειναι αυτοι που εχουν για σημαια την γραφειοκρατια και τον καρεκλοκενταυρισμο
και θα κλεψω ενα link που δημοσιευσε ο φιλος Trakman που ισως δεν εχεις διαβασει και για να σε προλαβω θα σου πω οτι αυτα που γραφει δεν λεγετε ξεπουλημα της χωρας ετσι δουλευουν τα περισοτερα κρατη που δεν μπορουν απο μονα τους να κανουν καποια εργα η αν θελεις δε θελουν να ασχοληθουν με τετοιες επενδυσεις
ριξε μια ματια
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=06/06/2010
τωρα το αν ειμαι ναυτικος θα σου απαντησω οτι περασα απο αυτο το επαγγελμα και ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενος που καποιες καταστασεις με αναγκασαν να σταματησω
αυτη την στιγμη παντως ειμαστε συναδελφοι
μου χτυπησε και εμενα την πορτα η ανεργεια
αν καταλαβα καλα και εσυ δεν μπορεις να βρεις δουλεια

----------


## DeepBlue

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά :Wink:  P1030894.jpg

P1030896.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Σήμερα στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ, 
ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΕΤΟ ΤΟ 'ZENITH' ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ Κ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ - ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ 'CROWN ODYSSEY' [ROYAL CRUISES].


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPYWHf4gYOY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MU1s8BPWrU

----------


## stratoscy

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.Πάρα πολύ ωραία βίντεο τα οποία δεν μπορείς απλώς να τα δεις και να μην αφήσεις τα σχόλια σου,Καταπληκτικές μανούβρες,ωραία μουσική,και πανέμορφη εικόνα με μανούβρα,ηλιοβασίλεμα και τα θαλασσοπούλια να κάνουν παρέα στο όμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πρώτη φορά στην καριέρα του το ΖΕΝΙΘ περνά τα φανάρια του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου!!!Εδω σήμερα το μεσημέρι στισ 13.00 κατά την άφιξη του!!Το πλοίο έδεσε με την βοήθεια 2 ρυμουλκών,διότι παρασύροταν απο τους δυνατούς ανέμους που έπνεαν στο λιμάνι μας σήμερα το μεσημέρι!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94626

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94627

----------


## mastrokostas

Από την σημερινή του αναχώρηση αυτού του υπέροχου βαποριού !
IMG_1123.JPG
IMG_1127.JPG
IMG_1132.JPG
IMG_1138.JPG
IMG_1142.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Συνέχεια !

IMG_1148.JPG
IMG_1161.JPG

----------


## Trakman

¶λλος από εδώ που δίνει ρεσιτάλ!!!!!! ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ Κώστα!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Εμένα γιατί μ αρέσει αυτό το βαπόρι? γιατί δεν είναι πολυκατοικία!... Κι έτσι όπως παρουσιάζεται το αγαπάς θες δεν θες. Μπράβο κύριε, δεν αμφιβάλουμε, ζωγραφίζετε, πάντα αυτό κάνετε!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε και μένα μου αρέσει σαν βαπόρι ,διότι έχει μια ποιο< σπορ> γραμμή !
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Zenith μαζί με το Meridian και το Horizon ήταν τα πρώτα βαπόρια της Celebrity !

----------


## lostromos

Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του βαποριού.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Zenith...Εν πλω 5-9-2010._
_IMG_1380.jpg_
_Φωτο Σπυρος Μ._

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα ζεστό χαμόγελο για να ξεκινήσετε όμορφα το ταξίδι σας με το M/V Zenith.

IMG_3072.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση για τους φίλους mastrokostas,Leo,Trakman,mike_rodos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113858

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113859

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113860

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113861

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113862

----------


## proussos

DSCN4468.jpg

*Το ZENITH στη Μύκονο.*

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Zenith στο μεγάλο λιμάνι  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 



ZENITH 14-05-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ο Ζενιθαρος σε μια αφιξη του ενα ωραιο πρωινο του Σεπτεμβρη που μας περασε..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ZENITH στις 23-05-2011 πριν πλαγιοδέσει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ZENITH 07 23-05-2011.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Αυτος ο φραχτης να μην υπηρχε,ποσο καλυτερες θα βγαινανε οι φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το σημειο..

----------


## leo85

ΤΟ ZENITH σήμερα στον Πειραιά με αλλαγμένα τα χρώματα της καμινάδας.?

ZENITH 25-03-2013.gif

----------


## Aquaman

Το εβαψαν?Κριμα και του πηγαινε η κοκκινη τσιμινιερα.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Νομίζω πως θα μετακινηθεί στην Croisieres De France μαζί με το Horzion, αλλά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πότε... Ίσως γι' αυτό!

----------


## Aquaman

H Ζενιθαρα τρωει το φαγακι της στον Πειραια προπερσυ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aμφίβολης αισθητικής ήταν τα πρώτα νεότευκτα της Celebrity βρε παιδιά. Πολύ μπαούλα!

----------


## despo

Μπαούλα, δεν λες τίποτα ....

----------


## mastrokostas

Γιατί ρε παιδιά μου τα λέτε μπαούλα τα βαποράκια !!  :Sad:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Γιατί ρε παιδιά μου τα λέτε μπαούλα τα βαποράκια !!


μπαουλακια ξεμπαουλακια...που κατα την αποψη μου δεν ειναι το Ζενιθ και το Οραηζον..εχουν προσωπικοτητα..και ειναι παραγελθεντα απο Χανδρη! και οχι απο την RCC...  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## Aquaman

Μπαουλα τα λεμε γιατι σε σχεση με ενα κτιριο στο Μεταξουργειο,διαφερουν μονο στο οτι διαθετουν τσιμινιερα και αγκυρες!Οχι ολα βεβαια αλλα ως επι το πλειστον...μεταξυ των οποιων και τα Celebrity.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μπαουλα τα λεμε γιατι σε σχεση με ενα κτιριο στο Μεταξουργειο,διαφερουν μονο στο οτι διαθετουν τσιμινιερα και αγκυρες!Οχι ολα βεβαια αλλα ως επι το πλειστον...μεταξυ των οποιων και τα Celebrity.


Φίλε μου αυτά τα μπαούλα , όπως συνέχεια τα αποκαλείς , ήταν τα βαπόρια που έκαναν την Celebrity αυτό που είναι σήμερα ! Και εμένα το QE 2 ήταν το βαπόρι που ξετρέλενε για τις ναυπηγικές του γραμμές , αλλά δεν φτιάχνονται τέτοια βαπόρια σήμερα . Όχι διότι δεν αρέσουν , κάθε άλλο , αλλά δεν συμφέρουν πλέον . 
Αυτά τα βαπόρια έχουν έναν σκοπό .Να μεταφέρουν όσο το δυνατών περισσότερους επιβάτες , με ασφάλεια  ,προσαρμοσμένα στις σημερινές απαιτήσεις των επιβατών,   και πάντα με λιγότερα έξοδα . Αυτό για να γίνει εφικτό , πρέπει να έχουν , τετράγωνη πρύμη , μπαλονάκια , μεγάλο χαβαλέ , και όλα αυτά που στα δικά μας μάτια ,δεν είναι όμορφα .
Είναι το ίδιο πράγμα που ζητούμε στην ακτοπλοΐα μας . Θέλουμε πλοία με 45 μίλια δρόμο , καινούργια ,με συχνά δρομολόγια τον χειμώνα , με 5 επιβάτες ,και φθηνό εισιτήριο ! 
Αυτά από μένα για τα ( μπαούλα )!  :Wink:

----------


## Aquaman

Φιλε Μαστροκωστα καμια μα καμια αντιρρηση σε ο,τι αναφερεις.το γνωριζω και προσυπογραφω.Ειναι γνωστο πως η μπαουλοποιηση εγινε για να υπαρχουν περισσοτερες καμπινες επειδη τελευταια η κρουαζιερα σημειωνει εκρηκτικη ανοδο παγκοσμιως.Αυτο εχει επιπτωση στην εμφανιση των καραβιων.Οχι μονο δειχνουν μπαουλα αλλα ολοενα και μοιαζουν περισσοτερο μεταξυ τους.Το ενα σουλουπι αντιγραφει το αλλο,καμια προσωπικοτητα.Εγω εκρινα απλα το εμφανησιακο κομματι και μονο.Απο την αλλη,για να τα λεμε ολα,υπαρχει και μια θετικη επιπτωση,η οποια ειναι η πτωση των τιμων της κρουαζιερας.Πλεον αρκετοι μπορουνε να πανε οπουδηποτε,ακομα και σε καιρους κρισης.Αρκετα συμφερον νομιζω,ειδικα οταν εισαι καραβολατρης σαν κ εμας,να συνδιαζεις βαπορια+διακοπες.

----------


## Trakman

Πλέοντας στο Αιγαίο.

Trakakis_IMG_5236.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 18-06-13 P1080572.jpgP1080574.jpgP1080575.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Zenith στην Μυκονο 27-7-2013 

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN8771leandros.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

DSC_0390.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Σαντορίνη 03-09-2013.zenith (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σαντορίνη 03-09-2013.zenith (2).jpg


Mετακόμισες στην Σαντορίνη; :Fat:

----------


## DeepBlue

Μπααα.Πού τέτοια τύχη.Ολιγοήμερη επίσκεψη με την οικογένεια σε συγγενικό σπίτι.Μάζεψα και λίγο υλικό...δεν έχω παράπονο...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΖΕΝΙΤΗ 14.08.2013 εκτακτως στο Ηρακλειο!!!!!
DSC_0122.jpgDSC_0122.jpgDSC_0127.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ZENITH στις 20-09-2010 αρόδο, την ώρα που παραλαμβάνει Pilot για να μπεί στο λιμάνι.

ZENITH 05 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ZENITH εδώ και λίγους μήνες ανήκει στην ιαπωνική Peace Boat που είχα παλιότερα και άλλα γνώριμα μας πλοία. Η πώληση το έσωσε μιας και αν παρέμενε μέχρι σήμερα στην Pullmantur μάλλον θα πήγαινε και αυτό στα διαλυτήρια όπως το αδελφό του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ZENITH εδώ και λίγους μήνες ανήκει στην ιαπωνική Peace Boat που είχα παλιότερα και άλλα γνώριμα μας πλοία. Η πώληση το έσωσε μιας και αν παρέμενε μέχρι σήμερα στην Pullmantur μάλλον θα πήγαινε και αυτό στα διαλυτήρια όπως το αδελφό του.


Τελικά λόγω covid πάνε γιά σκραπ κρουαζιερόπλοια θεωρούμενα καινούργια.Αυτά τα 2 ήταν τα πρώτα νεότευκτα της Celebrity.

----------


## Ellinis

To TΗΕ ΖΕΝΙΤΗ παροπλισμένο στο Λαύριο αναμένοντας την επανεκίνηση της παγκόσμιας κρουαζιέρας.

IMG_20210523_180918.jpg IMG_20210523_180835.jpg

----------


## ck037

Αυτή τη στιγμή φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρει τους Ιάπωνες η επανεκκίνηση του πλοίου αρχές του 2022. Έχει πολύ δουλειά πάντως το πλοίο!

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο έχει πάρει ρότα για "της Ίντιας τα φανάρια" και ήδη πλέει στην Ερυθρά. Με σημαία νήσων Παλάου και το όνομα TSM SINGAPORE εκπέμπει σαν προορισμό τη Χαιφόνγκ του Βιετνάμ. Εννοείτε οτι θα καταλήξει σε μια από τις γνωστές αφιλόξενες παραλίες... 
Εδώ δυο περσινές πόζες όταν ήταν δεμένο στο Λαύριο:

IMG_20210521_170428.jpg IMG_20210523_180932_1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο έχει πάρει ρότα για "της Ίντιας τα φανάρια" και ήδη πλέει στην Ερυθρά. Με σημαία νήσων Παλάου και το όνομα TSM SINGAPORE εκπέμπει σαν προορισμό τη Χαιφόνγκ του Βιετνάμ. Εννοείτε οτι θα καταλήξει σε μια από τις γνωστές αφιλόξενες παραλίες... 
> Εδώ δυο περσινές πόζες όταν ήταν δεμένο στο Λαύριο:
> 
> IMG_20210521_170428.jpg IMG_20210523_180932_1.jpg


Το Βιετνάμ δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει γιά προορισμός σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.Μήπως πάει γιά ξενοδοχείο αλλά κ αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει μικρή παράταση ζωής.

----------

